# Spring Fever Trail Cam Pics



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

Who else has spring fever?


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

fever


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Dev, I saw those same exact pics posted on a Missouri site saying they were from there.:16suspect


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

QDMAMAN said:


> Dev, I saw those same exact pics posted on a Missouri site saying they were from there.:16suspect


keep wishing! :lol: no one runs more trail cameras than me! you want to see some more from that exact tree location with less birds?


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

ever seen anyone in missouri post pictures from the same location with just one single hen?


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> phensway said:
> 
> 
> > ever seen anyone in missouri post pictures from the same location with just one single hen?


Now I'm convinced!


----------



## MP15TDriver (Sep 15, 2010)

phensway said:


> ever seen anyone in missouri post pictures from the same location with just one single hen?


Could you get her to stand in front of my blind on April 18th?

ne_eye:


----------



## bankerman (Oct 5, 2006)

So many thunder chickens in those pictures that it looks more like yard birds! Cannot wait to blast them.

Can you really only take one bird in the Spring and one in the Fall? I got permits for me and my three sons, so we're good. But really only one?


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Nice!

It is a Catch 22 isn't it? Get them on camera, see the possibilities, and then hurry up and wait. :lol:


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

i honestly think turkey season should open april 1st! that way each season gets one full month... i have seen turkeys struting daily this week and i hate to be missing it


----------



## WhiteTailHunter87 (Nov 29, 2008)

I counted 16 the other day at my hunting spot im pumped now  I hope I can make it happen opening morning that would awsome but then I wouldnt be able to chase em and try to connect :evil:


----------

